# IDEAL cars



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

So today I got a General Lee in the mail that I got dirt cheap on ebay (apparently I did pretty good last week) anyway I didn't know much about the car but the description said it worked and it was in good shape. Yes, it's in beautiful shape. As a slot collector, 80's kid and Dukes lover..it's an awesome car......now let's get to the function.....

I put a quick figure 8 together (I don't yet have room for a constant track) and got to work running some cars. The first thing I noticed is that the front wheels are solid hard plastic, when I put it on the track it fishtailed and drifted everywhere...I let up a bit and really could not get the car to complete a single lap even at less than 1/4 power. Ok quick custom work and I switched out the front axle to something that fit and had rubber paws. Same thing..I started thinking "maybe the car was designed like this for the set?" i.e. the drifting, sliding and all around sloppy driving? After further inspection I noticed that though the car is sitting flat on the track and seems level, as soon as you give it some juice the rear just breaks loose and hops around. 

So is it just crappy magnets? Lack of weight? Or are these cars just generally pieces of crap that have nice bodies? I haven't used this track in awhile but I mustve ran 10 different cars on it today and aside from the IDEAL..they all ran like champs.

Thoughts?


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Alright, well after sitting here I decided to get up and mess with it again. It has GOT to be the magnets on this thing...how the hell did the Ideal sets work with cars this light?? I can't imagine these things being able to work properly on any track! Nice body but I should probably get the AW version if I want one to actually "work".


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Did you put NEW Silicone tires on the back.... ?


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Did you put NEW Silicone tires on the back.... ?


Nope sir, I did not! I'm a little wet behind the ears in the hobby and learning tips and tricks as I go...any make of these tires you recommend?


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Ideal*

The Ideal General Lee that I have does not have traction magnets. Replacing the rear tires with silicones made it useable at 12V, but it does a much better job on the shelf!


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

tabcomary said:


> The Ideal General Lee that I have does not have traction magnets. Replacing the rear tires with silicones made it useable at 12V, but it does a much better job on the shelf!


Sounds like you and I have the same car. I'm thinking if I want a good running General Lee I'm going to just have to spring for the AW version. 

At this point I just want to know how this thing ran on the track that it was intended for.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Less than Ideal? :lol:


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

I just got three ideal tcr cars a couple of weeks ago - 2 jam cars and 1 b car. the b car reacted the same as the slot car that you are describing. i finally did get it to run on my afx track as you can see via a video i posted on youtube. if you want to view it, search using the keywords "ideal afx". 

not long after that video, the rear tires began slipping and the rear gear pin quit holding the gears in; thus, the jumping around and vearing off course began again. until i get new tires, i do not believe things will improve. the jam cars work just fine, but the b car is considerably slower than either the afx or tyco cars.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ditto what everyone else has said, better just shelf that Car, as they were Less than Ideal- LOL. I'm not sure of the tire size for the Slot Car version as most Ideals I've seen are the TCR version, so if you want silicone tires, you'll have to measure the rim size for a Match. I do recall the TCR version had a Huge size rim something like a 4 Gear size.
Anyway, if you want a Dukes car, and want it to run reliably, buy the AW X-Traction version.... The Ideal is a Shelf Queen at best, and parts fodder at worst.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ditto what everyone else has said, better just shelf that Car, as they were Less than Ideal- LOL. I'm not sure of the tire size for the Slot Car version as most Ideals I've seen are the TCR version, so if you want silicone tires, you'll have to measure the rim size for a Match. I do recall the TCR version had a Huge size rim something like a 4 Gear size.
> Anyway, if you want a Dukes car, and want it to run reliably, buy the AW X-Traction version.... The Ideal is a Shelf Queen at best, and parts fodder at worst.


try adding a small & thin neo-mag just B4 the back wheels.....
maybe try it on the exposed back motor mag 4 ressesability on the outer edges (??)... OR add a lead fishing weight over the same area taped/glued under the body... squish it thin 2 cover from side 2 side & fit if need B :drunk:

I've done it w/ some of my customs, & it improved traction immensely...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is the way they were intended to run...


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone as usual for the awesome information...this forum is becoming addicting lol.

Did you see the part where the General kind of drifts around the turn? Mine does that on the straight aways too..lol mustve gotten the special edition or something!

I may try throwing a magnet in there like mentioned before. I will more than likely pick up the AW version because it would be nice to see the General Lee actually make it around the track.....once


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

slotcardan said:


> The traction issue you have is because the tires are dry rotted. Some silicon replacement tires will improve things. Jel claw or supertires makes replacements.


I just ordered an assortment of silicone tires, so I'll give it a shot.


----------

